# Yep ... I'm a newbie to this board



## Dr of Golf (Aug 27, 2003)

Found this site from a siggy on another board and thought I'd drop in.   The place looks good so far!

I'm probably going to be the oldest fart here, but hey, it's all good.

Looking forward to picking some brains and hopefully, adding some good information also.

Now .... off to look around some more!

Oh yeah ... *HOWDY!*


----------



## Arnold (Aug 27, 2003)

Dr of Golf welcome to IM! 

I doubt if you're the oldest member here.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2003)

I didn't think anyone was older then Dero  

Welcome!


----------

